
[PYTHON] Command line utility for automating subtitle downloading - rafay
A command line utility that allows you to download subtitles for your media files i.e., Anime, TV-Series and Movies. It&#x27;s written in python, fast and extremely light-weight. It&#x27;s time-consuming to open a browser, search subtitles for a movie and then download them. Subgrab is a utility that allows you to automate this process and save time. Allows you to download subtitles for a custom movie, movies contained in a directory, specify language in which the subtitles should be downloaded and specify number of subtitles to be downloaded for a file. It&#x27;s open-source and can be found at:-<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;RafayGhafoor&#x2F;Subscene-Subtitle-Grabber<p>Currently supports subtitles downloading from two sites which are subscene and allSubDB.<p>Suggestions&#x2F;Critiques and contributions are welcome :).
======
mariuolo
How does it differ from [https://github.com/mamins1376/Subscene-
API](https://github.com/mamins1376/Subscene-API) ?

And from
[https://github.com/Diaoul/subliminal](https://github.com/Diaoul/subliminal) ?

In regard to Subscene, does it hammer the server as the former supposedly
does?

~~~
rafay
The first one is an API, this is a script, it also allows you to select title
for the media if the search string you provided has multipoe match or doesn't
match - as well as a silent mode for suppressing the prompts. It also supports
allsubdb site and is going to support other sites too. There alot of other
things like supporting subtitles downloading for a complete directory.

About second one, Read here:- [https://github.com/RafayGhafoor/Subscene-
Subtitle-Grabber/is...](https://github.com/RafayGhafoor/Subscene-Subtitle-
Grabber/issues/2)

------
grzm
This likely should be a Show HN if it meets the guidelines:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

